# How to wear these boots?



## OfficerJenny (Oct 26, 2008)

I've been wanting som Dr. Marten boots for like ever now, and I saw they released some hot pink patent leather ones and was basically like

I HAVE TO HAVE IT. But I'm not sure how to wear them, they are so bright and beautiful ;-;

here's a link to them: The Official Dr. Martens USA Store - 9733







So yeah, how would you suggest I wear these? ;_;


----------



## kimmy (Oct 26, 2008)

i don't know how you'd wear them, but i just have to say "yum."


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

I would wear them with black skinny jeans or pants tucked in...and probably a black or white top...I think the boots offer enough color on their on...They are too cute!!

Throw on a cute vest too!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 26, 2008)

Definitly drain pipe trousers, and some funky punk top in a colour that matches the boots, possibly a waistcoat on top of that if you want to do the London Punk thing...  My brothers a London punk.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 26, 2008)

Oooooooooooooooh. Wear them to school. Wear them to the mall. Wear them to church. Wear them in a box. Wear them with a fox. ^__^


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 26, 2008)

i'd totally wear them with black tights, white tee & a cute vest. grab an equally bold handbag and you'll be a rockstar lol


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 26, 2008)

Wearing tights would be bad, with my penis and all ;_;


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Wearing tights would be bad, with my penis and all ;_;_


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Wearing tights would be bad, with my penis and all ;_;_

 
oops sorry! freshman mistake =P i'm new and didn't even pay attention!

i would still rock black fitted jeans with it though!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 27, 2008)

haha no problem! XD

Yea I'm thinking some black skinny jeans would be the best route


----------



## kimmy (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Wearing tights would be bad, with my penis and all ;_;_

 
that post made my life.

now that i've been thinking about it (which, i have haha...how sad, right?) i think black cargo pants tucked into the boots with a black wife beater and hot pink belt and hot pink lips. that would be super cute.


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 27, 2008)

i agree with the black skinny jeans. then probably a white shirt with a pop of color .. like maybe a teal cardigan? i like pink and teal together.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_i agree with the black skinny jeans. then probably a white shirt with a pop of color .. like maybe a teal cardigan? i like pink and teal together._

 
omg teal cardigan <3 I've been looking for one

I don't have one though, but I have this which I think will look spectacular:





Don't mind the grossy going away lipstick


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I would wear them with black skinny jeans or pants tucked in...and probably a black or white top...I think the boots offer enough color on their on...They are too cute!!

Throw on a cute vest too!!_

 
I was going to say the same thing!


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_omg teal cardigan <3 I've been looking for one

I don't have one though, but I have this which I think will look spectacular:





Don't mind the grossy going away lipstick_

 
i think that would look great with those boots too! when do you plan on getting them?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 27, 2008)

OMGGG

Dr Martens is having a 25% off sale for the rest of the week

90 dollars instead of 120 

this week :3


----------



## PlatinumxGold (Oct 27, 2008)

I want doc martens too! Pink is too dramatic for me, but I like the original black ones. I'd wear them with tight black skinny jeans.


----------



## macheaven (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PlatinumxGold* 

 
_I want doc martens too! Pink is too dramatic for me, but I like the original black ones. I'd wear them with tight black skinny jeans._

 
me too. i want the black ones. but the pink looks hot too. it looks like candy!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 27, 2008)

Those boots are HOT!!! I'm in love!

Definitely black skinny jeans... and that shirt in your pic will top it off perfectly! You must post pics when you get those boots!!!!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 27, 2008)

My parents are like
NO!!! THEYRE PINK!!!

But I will probably order them thursday or friday


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 27, 2008)

Those are hot boots!  I'm on the black skinny jean bandwagon, too.  I'd suggest getting a faded black pair...or grey skinny jeans would be hot!  Umm, and I like yellow and pink together.  A pale yellow v-neck sweater would be really cute.

Dammit, I want those boots!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 27, 2008)

hmm

I'm kind of thinking of just getting the 8 eye boots, which go just above the ankle

;___; decisionsss


----------



## pink_lily002 (Oct 27, 2008)

Those are awesome!  Too bad I'm out of my Docs phase...and also work at a store where those just would NOT be acceptable!  I still have my navy pair that look like the ones you posted.  I wear them in the winter when I'm shoveling snow!  I only wish mine had that zipper.....would definitely make getting into them WAY easier!

As for what to wear them with, I'm with many others here when I saw black jeans, white tee, and a vest.  The teal hoodie you posted I think would look cute, especially the color combination, but I personally would want all the attention to be on my feet!


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Those are hot boots!  I'm on the black skinny jean bandwagon, too.  I'd suggest getting a faded black pair...or grey skinny jeans would be hot!  Umm, and I like yellow and pink together.  A pale yellow v-neck sweater would be really cute.

Dammit, I want those boots!_

 
oh yeahh definitely gray!


----------



## KayLuvsMAC (Oct 30, 2008)

Black skinny pants and a hot pink and black shirt


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 30, 2008)

Black skinnies sure, but I'd wear them with shorts! Different lengths, colors, fit. Pair them with suspenders, cardis, vests or cool motocycle jacket. The possiblities are endless. I'd wear them with skirts too (I know not a good option for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

The pink boots look like a lot of fun!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 31, 2008)

I ordered themmm!

Pics soon to come <3333 I hope it doesn't take 8 years to get them!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh hello there beauties


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

^^ Cute!! You got them really fast it seems


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 6, 2008)

I looove my Doc Martens (black, 20 eyelet)! Those pink ones are hot. I love to wear mine with skirts and different kinds of stockings (fishnet, rose lace, etc). You could also wear them with jeans or shorts.


----------

